# fishnets 'n things (help!)



## PrettyLynn (Nov 27, 2005)

hello ladies...

as silly as it sounds, i'm having a "stocking emergency". =/

i am looking for supersize thigh highs.... preferably fishnets. i lost all my bookmarks, so i'm back to digging again...

i think goddess patty once posted a link to a place that sold great stockings in very large sizes, along with some clubwear and/or lingerie, but i don't remember the name...

any help is appreciated.


----------



## debbie.mp (Nov 27, 2005)

There you go: http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 27, 2005)

I ordered fishnets from VIP recently... has been 2 weeks and I haven't seen them yet, so if you are in a hurry for them you might want to order by phone and confirm when they will arrive.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah someone else just said that they screwed her over too...darn too because i was thinking of getting some from there myself. I guess torrid is the only place huh?

Big Hugs

Melissa






ConnieLynn said:


> I ordered fishnets from VIP recently... has been 2 weeks and I haven't seen them yet, so if you are in a hurry for them you might want to order by phone and confirm when they will arrive.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Nov 28, 2005)

Im surprised if she screwed anyone over. Shes my designer and have never had a problem getting any of my items on time. You may want to contact her again or contact me and I will give the order to her or your info.
Shes really a great designer with great quality. 

Goddess Patty


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2005)

she didn't screw me over...i just had the fishnet discussion over on the other board and one of the girls said that she'd totally screwed her over. Maybe it was just a one time thing? 

Big Hugs

Melissa





GoddessPatty said:


> Im surprised if she screwed anyone over. Shes my designer and have never had a problem getting any of my items on time. You may want to contact her again or contact me and I will give the order to her or your info.
> Shes really a great designer with great quality.
> 
> Goddess Patty


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 28, 2005)

I got my fishnets today. I ordered online on Nov 13 and they were not shipped until Nov 25, and you don't get any confirmation of your order, etc. I really suggest that you order by phone.

Also I have to say that I am not happy with the quality, especially for the price. The fishnet part is ok, but the lace bands at the top do not look like those pictures online - they are much deeper, which is fine, but are not attached well to the stockings. If you stretch them to fit fat thighs, expect holes. I could manage to wear these for a set of photos, but couldn't imagine them holding up through a long night out or getting worn twice. Also my thigh size is on the smaller end of the size scale and they barely fit. I'm sending mine back.

A number of gals have recommended these to me, so all I can think is maybe they have changed the stockings or something. I'll be following up with the company today and will let you know the outcome.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks everyone!

i appriciate the link and all of the feedback about that company.

i'm down to about 2-3 weeks to get stockings. fishnets would have been nice, but i might have to settle for something else. =(

connie lynn, did you ever get things worked out?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 8, 2005)

I talked to Nona on the phone this morning. She is going to send me a new pair of stockings and personally check them out before they get shipped to me. It is possible the warehouse just sent the wrong stockings. She also offered a refund, but at this point I really want to see the replacement stockings so I can let everyone know. I've looked for fishnets forever, and even though these are pricey I don't mind paying if the quality is good. I will be reporting back


----------



## GoddessPatty (Dec 8, 2005)

I spoke with Nona over the weekend and let her know about these conversations. She was quite surprised that there were complaints. Shes a hardworking person and takes pride in her clothing line.
As for the fishnets, my thighs are 49" and they fit me very well and work good with the garters. 
So it must have been a pair sent in error. And pricey is not a bad thing. You get what you pay for 
I hope it all works out for you.

Goddess Patty


ConnieLynn said:


> I got my fishnets today. I ordered online on Nov 13 and they were not shipped until Nov 25, and you don't get any confirmation of your order, etc. I really suggest that you order by phone.
> 
> Also I have to say that I am not happy with the quality, especially for the price. The fishnet part is ok, but the lace bands at the top do not look like those pictures online - they are much deeper, which is fine, but are not attached well to the stockings. If you stretch them to fit fat thighs, expect holes. I could manage to wear these for a set of photos, but couldn't imagine them holding up through a long night out or getting worn twice. Also my thigh size is on the smaller end of the size scale and they barely fit. I'm sending mine back.
> 
> A number of gals have recommended these to me, so all I can think is maybe they have changed the stockings or something. I'll be following up with the company today and will let you know the outcome.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Dec 8, 2005)

hi connie lynn. =)

thank you for letting me know. i'm glad she is trying to make things right, and i hope they work out for you.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Dec 8, 2005)

goddess patty, do you think they'd fit a 37in thigh? (the site says 38-48)


----------

